# wow talaga lang ha?at sana mamahalin mo rin sya ng tunay.tul



## SmilingHoney1973

Hey guys, just joined the forum and am finding it great all the useful information on here.
But I'm looking for some help from you to translate something my gf wrote to me.

wow talaga lang ha?at sana mamahalin mo rin sya ng tunay.tulad ng pagmamahal nya syo

Any help greatly appreciated.

K.


----------



## 082486

i'll try...   

wow, really? (and) hoping that you'll love her the way she loves you...


----------



## SmilingHoney1973

Thanks very much for your help! 
Been trying to work it out myself and was half way there to what you wrote.
Many, many thanks


----------



## Cake.

That literal translation given doesn't really capture the mood of the message. I think this is a better translation:

"Oh, really? Well, I hope you'll really love her, like how she loves you."

The first sentence implies disbelief or doubt. The next sentence may or may not be infected with the same but if it was me reading it, I would feel that it is sarcastic. Basically, your girlfriend doesn't think the other person really loves you and that you either don't really love the other person as well or that the other person isn't worth your love. 

In all, the entire text has a doubtful and bitter mood.


----------

